# Guppy is fat but doesn't have a gravid spot?



## GalGuppy

One of my female guppies, is pretty big. But somethings odd :fish9: She doesn't have a dark gravid spot like my other pregnant guppy. I was just wondering could she just be fat? I don't feed her too often, just once in the morning when I wake up (Like @ 7 or 8), and when I go to bed (9 or 10). 
She's healthy, and everything. But somethings odd, could she just be overweight? I just got her recently. And I'm just wondering. Any information is needed


----------



## micah

I would think that you just have a large guppy. I have several that when they get a little older get pretty large.


----------



## jrman83

If it doesn't have a spot, then I would say it is likely a male. Never seen a female without the spot. Other livebearers it can be hard to see....but not on a Guppy.


----------



## GalGuppy

jrman83 said:


> If it doesn't have a spot, then I would say it is likely a male. Never seen a female without the spot. Other livebearers it can be hard to see....but not on a Guppy.


Haha, it's possible. I am pretty sure it's a female. When I saw this guppy at the petstore I believed she was a female. She is big, and not colorful except for a little on her tail. And the guy that worked there, said she looked like one without me even asking if that one was. Plus her anal/ventral fin is round. So I'm not sure yet..


----------



## navigator black

Fish that eat too much become obese. It's something you see a lot of with tetras, more than livebearers, but it does happen. I feed adults once a day (swordtails twice) and have one day of fasting per week.


----------



## Sissy28

jrman83 said:


> If it doesn't have a spot, then I would say it is likely a male. Never seen a female without the spot. Other livebearers it can be hard to see....but not on a Guppy.


you can also tell by the fins on a male and female guppy.


----------



## NicePoeci

Need a picture


----------



## Bettabreeder

Hi!
If your guppy's stomach is rounder at the bottom it is obese and if it is fat to side ways
(if you look from the top u can see her like a balloon on a stick,lol) that means she is pregnant.
Hope this helps!


----------

